# Head or Heart



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya

hoped not to have been posting here.

Our 4th cycle, bfn this week

My head is telling me realistically, financially, physically and emotionally we go and wait for donor
My heart is telling me to go another cycle with my own eggs 

then if i dwell on it to much im not sure which is telling me what.

why is it soooooooo hard, to make this decision.


sam


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think until your head can accept the DE option then your heart won't I had 4 IVF's before moving onto DE and every Dr advising me not to use my own.
L x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sam  

So sorry hon   .  I really can't offer you any words of wisdom, other than maybe you need a little more time to recover from your last cycle before you can make a decision.

Sorry, would love to have been of more use  .  Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle, whatever you decide    .

Louj


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

big hugs hunny

you know where i am anytime

and i mean that

lots of love to you always 

nicky xx


----------

